# woooooooooho got my tegu what ya think guys



## edge911fire (Jun 27, 2009)

ok so i got my tegu today . he is missn 1 toe and a lil tip of his tail but other wise looks great. eats alot and is very active. have not decided on a name yet but will have one soon. :woot


----------



## jmiles50 (Jun 27, 2009)

Very cute! Let's get a name up there ASAP!!! Keep us all up to date w progress


----------



## Jer723 (Jun 27, 2009)

he looks great man.


----------



## Dom3rd (Jun 27, 2009)

He looks great


----------



## edge911fire (Jun 27, 2009)

i think i am goin to name him punch what do you guys think


----------



## Two Bananas Marinade (Jun 27, 2009)

punch drunk love lol


----------



## the gu roo (Jul 13, 2010)

Forgive me if i sound rude, But i was just wondering why your tegu is more of a dull pink than an orange/red.

Does anyone know what a tegu that looks like this will like like when its full grown?


----------



## Pikey (Jul 13, 2010)

well it looks like it's about to start a shed soon, but i have a 3yr old red female thats a pink/dark purple almost


----------



## DMBizeau (Jul 13, 2010)

Congrats on your new gu, he is a good looking guy.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

What a handsome dude <3 Congrats!


----------

